

Yeah, this cable can carry your data at the lightning speed of 800 GBPS - techiemonkey
http://techgeekforever.wordpress.com/2014/03/11/yeah-this-cable-can-carry-your-data-at-the-lightning-speed-of-800-gbps/

======
IvyMike
> Current ethernet cables only offer a bandwidth of 10 Gbps which seems puny
> in comparison to THIS behemoth.

C'mon, 40GbE and 100GbE have been around for a while now.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/100_Gigabit_Ethernet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/100_Gigabit_Ethernet)

------
csense
Interesting. I was going to be skeptical and say that even a single 25 gbps
fiber would spew data too fast for memory / bus to keep up, but I looked up
some specs and apparently it's possible on cutting-edge hardware.

And if you're dividing a single fiber's bandwidth among multiple machines,
presumably each machine's network interface would be able to filter packets it
doesn't care about, so this objection wouldn't apply.

